# Lugares para praticar BTT nos arredores do Porto



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Gostava que me recomendassem locais para praticar BTT nos arredores do Porto, de preferência em zonas de serra e estradas não asfaltadas.

Existem percursos definidos na região?

Já ouvi falar na serra de Santa Justa, em Valongo, vale a pena?


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Boas frederico.  Pa, valongo já teve tempos melhores mas agora ultimamente andam os malucos das moto4 e motocross que infelizmente não têm muito respeito pelos betetistas...Tinhas a serra de Canelas em Gaia que tinha um percurso muito bom(inclusivamente tinha o percurso de uma das etapas da taça de portugal XC) mas também ta destruido...Sobram Paredes (Recarei), Santo Tirso na zona de São Martinho do Campo e Serra do Pilar(fronteira com Paços de Ferreira),e depois se quiseres monte sem ser serra tens Lavra (perto de Angeiras) que tem o gozo de se andar pelo meio de campos de milho e tem para lá uma pista de motocross com uns valentes duplos para descomprimir!


----------



## jopedru (28 Mar 2009 às 16:04)

frederico disse:


> Gostava que me recomendassem locais para praticar BTT nos arredores do Porto, de preferência em zonas de serra e estradas não asfaltadas.
> 
> Existem percursos definidos na região?
> 
> Já ouvi falar na serra de Santa Justa, em Valongo, vale a pena?



Boas, 

Quanto a Stª. Justa, vale a pena sim sr. mas depende muito da tua condição fisica e do teu nivel de praticante, Valongo exige um nivel fisico e e técnico muito elevado, pelo que se és iniciante no btt não te aconselho, muito menos tentares ir sozinho! Valongo é traiçoeiro!

Se és do Porto, há alguns grupos que se juntam por aqui e aproveitas para ganhar "calo".

dá uma vista de olhos aqui e aparece um destes domingos para experimentar, já agora em breve irei organizar um WorkShop de BTT precisamente para quem quer evoluir rápidamente neste desporto.

http://www.forumbtt.net/index.php/topic,37789.3275.html

O meu mail é : jopedru@hotmail.com


----------



## frederico (31 Mar 2009 às 01:05)

jopedru disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Quanto a Stª. Justa, vale a pena sim sr. mas depende muito da tua condição fisica e do teu nivel de praticante, Valongo exige um nivel fisico e e técnico muito elevado, pelo que se és iniciante no btt não te aconselho, muito menos tentares ir sozinho! Valongo é traiçoeiro!
> 
> ...



Hum agora este semestre nao sei se terei tempo para ir, tirar a carta, faculdade e queima, mas a partir de setembro estarei pronto! Já não faço BTT há alguns anos, quando tinha 13, 14, 15 anos fiz parte de um clube, depois o clube acabou e continuei a praticar sozinho até vir para a faculdade, portanto tenho bases mas nao tenho prática há algum tempo, tipo percursos de 40 ou 50 km em plena serra...


----------



## rufer (1 Abr 2009 às 11:28)

Boas pessoal.

Também gosto bastante de BTT. E já que está aqui este tópico, aproveito para perguntar, uma vez que não entendo nada, sobre um problema que estou a ter com a Bike. Afinar mudanças. Tenho 2 mudanças que saltam constantemente de uma para a outra. Como se faz? 

E aproveito tb, se alguém sabe, percursos para fazer em terra na zona de Benavente. Não conheço ainda muito bem a zona.

Obrigado e bons passeios.


----------

